# was kann man alles mit java machen



## php-man (13. November 2003)

da der Thread durch den Datenbankcrash gelöscht wurde mach ich ihn nochmal auf:
was kann ich alles mit java machen?
ich gebe Java den Zusammenhang mit Webprogrammierung.

was ich mich erinnern konnte wurde mir geantwortet dass man keine 3D Spiele und Programme ( wie z.B.: Zeichenprogramme) machen kann. 
Wenn das stimmt frage ich euch:
ist es ratsam parallel zu Java eine andere Programmiersprache  zu lernen (C, C++ oder Delphi)?
wenn ja welche dieser 3 Sprachen in der Klammer hat die größte Ähnlichkeit mit Java?


----------



## Tim C. (13. November 2003)

Also Zeichenprogramme kannst du durchaus in Java schreiben, nur mit den 3d Anwendungen wird das was schwieriger. Mehrere Sprachen parallel zu lernen, da würde ich dir von abraten. Wenn dann nacheinander.
Und welche von all denen die Beste für dich ist, hängt natürlich ganz und gar davon ab, was du denn damit anstellen willst.


----------



## Christian Fein (13. November 2003)

Es ist immer Ratsam seinen Horizon zu erweitern, als Programmierer. Von den dir genannten Sprachen ist C++ am ähnlichsten zu Java.
Aber wie Tim schon sagte: Erst eine Sprache lernen und dann kann mann immer noch sich anderen Sprachen widmen


----------



## Retlaw (13. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von php-man _
> ...
> was ich mich erinnern konnte wurde mir geantwortet dass man keine 3D Spiele und Programme ( wie z.B.: Zeichenprogramme) machen kann.
> Wenn das stimmt frage ich euch:
> ...


Also es ist sehr wohl möglich solche Programme mit Java zu schreiben.
Für moderne 3D-Spiele die viel Leistung brauchen wäre es zwar etwas ungeeignet wegen der Performance, aber möglich ist es deswegen immer noch.


----------



## Peter Bönnen (13. November 2003)

Hmm, ich könnte mich irren, aber wurde der 3D Shooter Chrome nicht größtenteils in Java realisiert? Kann ja noch mal nachschauen, wenn ich zu Hause bin...


----------



## Christian Fein (13. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fluke _
> *Hmm, ich könnte mich irren, aber wurde der 3D Shooter Chrome nicht größtenteils in Java realisiert? Kann ja noch mal nachschauen, wenn ich zu Hause bin... *



Ja die ganze Logic, aber die Grafik ist mit C++ und DirektX.
Da Java aber auch sehr gut mit nativen C Code zusammenarbeitet
ist das eine tolle Lösung. 
Ausführung von reinen Programmcode ist ungefair 90 % der Geschwindigkeit
von C++ lösungen. 
Weshalb Java in Spielen auch was zu suchen hat.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (13. November 2003)

Servus!

Argh .-.. dieser blöde DB-Crash ...

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials129657.html

Gruß Tom


----------

